# .::Car Shoot::.



## JPmkV (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I just made a Skate Session picture thread, and I also wanted to make another one with cars. Which is something else that I love taking pictures of. I have posted a couple of these pictures in other threads, but I wanted to make a compilation with the rest. Hope you enjoy :thumbup: 

1.) (iphone)






2.) Wash n Wax (iphone)





3.) Timmy taking pictures of his e46 (iphone)





4.) (iphone)





5.) Forsythe bird sanctuary (canon powershot)





6.) My neighborhood, looking out to AC (iphone)





7.) Collage (bottom right, walking next to my car. Picture taken by my friend Victor)





:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:Happy New Year:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2012)

These images show how one can go creative while dealing with automobiles and their surroundings 

Regards


----------



## JPmkV (Jan 1, 2012)

Frequency said:


> These images show how one can go creative while dealing with automobiles and their surroundings
> 
> Regards



Thank you very much! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JKPGT96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really like the first one and the wash 'n wax one. Very simple, cool setting for the car.


----------



## JPmkV (Jan 5, 2012)

JKPGT96 said:


> Really like the first one and the wash 'n wax one. Very simple, cool setting for the car.



Thank you, I appreciate the compliment! :thumbup:


----------



## JKPGT96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I appreciate the cool car pictures, because having taken many pictures of cars with crappy cameras that I have always had (before my new one)..I know that I cannot take pictures that look like yours! lol.........yet.


----------



## Dainbramage (Jan 6, 2012)

I like #4. May try moving closer to the car at the same location (turn the front wheel so you can see it) so you'll get more car and less sky. Would be an awesome shot.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2012)

What did you use to get the elevation above the car?


----------



## JPmkV (Jan 7, 2012)

JKPGT96 said:


> I appreciate the cool car pictures, because having taken many pictures of cars with crappy cameras that I have always had (before my new one)..I know that I cannot take pictures that look like yours! lol.........yet.


 
 Thank you! Just keep at it. I love pictures of cars! I'll keep an eye out for any shots you post up. :thumbup:



Dainbramage said:


> I like #4. May try moving closer to the car at the same location (turn the front wheel so you can see it) so you'll get more car and less sky. Would be an awesome shot.



Thanks for the comment!
I've got a bunch of closer shots of my car from this same day. for some reason I really like the perspective in that shot though. :thumbup:



o hey tyler said:


> What did you use to get the elevation above the car?



Both 1 and 2 were taken from the atop structures. #2 was a bird watching tower.


----------



## KristerP (Jan 7, 2012)

I like them , but I feel there's very little "car" in some of the photos. I would've got closer - a lot closer (I'm especially talking about #4).
The last one is very nice.


----------



## JPmkV (Jan 14, 2012)

8.)





9.)





10.)





11.)


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 19, 2012)

#9 and #10 are my favorites.  Great shots... Keep up the great work.


----------



## Yundt_Photography (Jan 25, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## sparks017 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome pictures, I don't do much car shots but when I do some next, I will keep these shots in mind for some inspiration. Keep up the good work!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

... it's liek if they had HDR in 1970 

I like it!


----------



## brush (Jan 25, 2012)

Now I wanna see you combine the image quality of the DSLR with the creativity you showed with your iPhone!!


----------



## jonathantesoro (Jan 25, 2012)

#2
#3
#4

Are my favorite shots!
Also that the GTI falls in the category; 'one of my favorite hatchbacks'.
Nice ride!


----------



## JPmkV (Feb 7, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> #9 and #10 are my favorites.  Great shots... Keep up the great work.



Thank you very much! 



Yundt_Photography said:


> Great pictures!



Thank you very much, as well! :mrgreen:



sparks017 said:


> Awesome pictures, I don't do much car shots but when I do some next, I will keep these shots in mind for some inspiration. Keep up the good work!



Thanks, man that means a lot! :thumbup:



unpopular said:


> ... it's liek if they had HDR in 1970
> 
> I like it!



:thumbup: :mrgreen: haha. Thank you very much!



brush said:


> Now I wanna see you combine the image quality of the DSLR with the creativity you showed with your iPhone!!



Thanks Brush! I'll keep trying! :thumbup: :mrgreen:



jonathantesoro said:


> #2
> #3
> #4
> 
> ...



It is my absolute favorite! Although the mkVI is starting to grow on me! :mrgreen:


----------



## JPmkV (Feb 7, 2012)

Some more recent shots from here in Brigantine!

12.)






13.)





14.)





15.)





16.)





17.)





18.)





19.)





New wheels some time soon... Can't wait to change things up a bit!


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 2, 2012)

20.) Behind the Roses






21. & 22.) Slammed Chevy






23. & 24.) Impala


----------



## Amanty (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool photos!

I'm new to the forum  (This is post number 3!) and can't wait to start taking pics of my jeep. 

Are you using any special equipment?


----------



## Denon (Sep 3, 2012)

I like number 20, nice framing. But you need a CPL-filter to kill those reflections on the hood/windshield.


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 3, 2012)

Amanty said:


> Cool photos!
> 
> I'm new to the forum  (This is post number 3!) and can't wait to start taking pics of my jeep.
> 
> Are you using any special equipment?



Thank you!
I am not using any special equipment what so ever. The moment I don't even have any editing software. :thumbdown:



Denon said:


> I like number 20, nice framing. But you need a CPL-filter to kill those reflections on the hood/windshield.



Thanks for the input! I've never heard of a CPL-filter. I'll definitely look into that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## greybeard (Sep 3, 2012)

I like them


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 3, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I like them



Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 9, 2012)

25.) My friend Brian's 1982 Volkswagen Van. :heart:






And that is his mountain of a dog, Marley.


----------



## Denon (Sep 9, 2012)

I like it! You got such an "eye" for cars/car-photography. I believe you got great feelings for cars and then you transfer those feelings into your photography and it shows.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 9, 2012)

If I'm reading correctly, most of these shots were taken with an iPhone and a point and shoot Canon. Let me turn up the applause a little for that reason! And very nice processing for these images.


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 9, 2012)

Denon said:


> I like it! You got such an "eye" for cars/car-photography. I believe you got great feelings for cars and then you transfer those feelings into your photography and it shows.



That is probably the kindest compliment I have ever recieved. I love cars and I love taking pictures of them. Thank you very much! :thumbup::mrgreen:



otherprof said:


> If I'm reading correctly, most of these shots were taken with an iPhone and a point and shoot Canon. Let me turn up the applause a little for that reason! And very nice processing for these images.



Hahaha thank you very much! The first 7 shots in this thread were either taken with my iphone4 or my canon point and shoot, and the rest were taken with my canon xsi dslr. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theeph (Sep 9, 2012)

I usually skip car shoot topics. I'm very glad I didn't. 

However, the sky immediately surrounding the upper right of subject in #2 is a completely different color. I'm not sure if it was intentional or not, but the fact that it made me ask means it ~might be an accident, or simply bad editing. That's probably bad. 

Fantastic shots.


----------



## JPmkV (Sep 9, 2012)

theeph said:


> I usually skip car shoot topics. I'm very glad I didn't.
> 
> However, the sky immediately surrounding the upper right of subject in #2 is a completely different color. I'm not sure if it was intentional or not, but the fact that it made me ask means it ~might be an accident, or simply bad editing. That's probably bad.
> 
> Fantastic shots.



Thank you for the compliment and your input_. I know exactly what your talking about in #2. I edited that shot with an iphone app, and I guess I went a little overboard with the vignetting. _:mrgreen:


----------



## JPmkV (Oct 2, 2012)

Made it down to Ocean City, Maryland this weekend for H2O International!
I had an amazing time. Got to meet some really good people, hang out with old friends, and look at awesome cars! I hope you all enjoy these shots! :thumbup: :mrgreen:

26.) mkv meet :heart:




27.) my favorite shot from the mkv meet!




28.) mkv + gottis




29.) mkv + TH-Lines




30.) mk1 + RMs (Probably my favorite shot from this weekend)





31.) Datsun + RSs (probably my favorite car i saw at h2o) :hail::heart:




32.) BMW + RFs




33.) RFsssssssss 




I still have some more I need to edit, but this was a good start. Hope you enjoy! Any comments are welcome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ezoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

I love that slammed Chevy truck.  That thing is just plain awesome!

Nice pics!  I am enjoying all of them!


----------



## JPmkV (Oct 4, 2012)

ezoliver said:


> I love that slammed Chevy truck.  That thing is just plain awesome!
> 
> Nice pics!  I am enjoying all of them!



Yeah i love that Chevy as well! I appreciate the kind words :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JPmkV (Dec 30, 2012)

A good friend of mine picked up this gem, a 1984 Mercedes Benz 300SD Turbo Diesel, over the summer and I finally got around to taking some shots of it. :heart::heart::heart:

34.)


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 12, 2013)

It's been a while since I've updated this thread, and I finally got the opportunity to get out and shoot some interesting cars. here are a few from this past weekend :thumbup:
















And these crazy guys...


----------



## Geaux (Apr 12, 2013)

Man, I really hate to say this, but somehow I feel you were more creative with a lesser camera than you are with your dslr.  The first shots in this thread are by far the better of the bunch.

Maybe your brain felt it had to make up for subpar camera equipment, but sort of shut down once you got a better camera.


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 12, 2013)

Geaux said:


> Man, I really hate to say this, but somehow I feel you were more creative with a lesser camera than you are with your dslr.  The first shots in this thread are by far the better of the bunch.
> 
> Maybe your brain felt it had to make up for subpar camera equipment, but sort of shut down once you got a better camera.




Well I can see where your coming from, but don't think my brain has "shut down" as you put it. 
From my earlier days of shooting only with my iphone I have toned down on the over processing, which I agree has made my pictures a bit less dramatic I guess. 
I am always trying new things and I am still looking to move forward instead of standing still. Hopefully the next time you check back on this thread I will have made some creative improvements! I really appreciate your honesty and input! :thumbup::thumbup:


Here's a shot I took of my car a couple months back and forgot to post in this thread.


----------



## TiltShift (Apr 12, 2013)

Wash n Wax is a great shot! And #9 is damn cool! Being a Golf man I have to say, you've done a great job with the car! Looks sexy as hell!


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## Denon (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice photos, and nice to see this thread up and running again!

Can't wait until the season starts once again.


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 16, 2013)

Denon said:


> Nice photos, and nice to see this thread up and running again!
> 
> Can't wait until the season starts once again.



Thank you very much! I am looking forward to this season as well. It's been a looong winter!


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 16, 2013)

more cool pix


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 17, 2013)

UnknownBro said:


> more cool pix



:thumbup::thumbup: More to come! Just got back from a big car meet this weekend in philly. I'll be posting my shots very soon!

For now though...
This was a triptych i put together last month. I called it "Respect Your Elders" - mk5 gti meets mk1 gti.


----------



## JPmkV (Apr 19, 2013)

On sunday There was a meet in philly at FDR skate park called the #ShrinkAllTheCars Meet (The hash tag was used because it was started on instagram) What started as a little bit of fun, turned into a community coming together to help out one of their own. Chad Kreiling began shrinking pictures of peoples cars one day, and from simple posts and re-posts on instagram the demand for the shrunken pictures began to grow exponentially. Chad decided to put the demand for these pictures to good use. A friend of his, Cory Burgees, was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis and is currently awaiting a double lung transplant. To help alleviate the large financial burden that Cory and his family will have to face, Chad began accepting donations that go straight to Cory. With the help of the community Chad shrunk over 1,500 cars and counting and raised close to $6,000! With the Help of people like Jess Kang of Canibeat, a meet was put together in Philly that brought together over 1,000 cars! I must say it was pretty incredible to see something so small blow up into something so BIG! I am so happy to have been a part of it! :thumbup::mrgreen:

So here are Three pictures that Chad shrunk for me! 

Shrink!



Shrank!



Shrunk!






:heart:

And these are few shots that I took from the meet itself :thumbup:

Gathering under the Overpass of I95 at FDR skate park




Cop Car got tagged




The Line up.




A beautiful mkIV gti on CCW Classics




Not cars, but I love these slammed stretched out rukus'!




Rough Ground for low cars 




This is my friend Mike Barry's car, and what a beaut she is! 




Chad is still at it Shrinking cars for his buddy, Cory! If you would like to have a picture of your car shrunk and donate to a good cause email a picture of your car to chadwickmkv@live.com. and make a donation via PayPal to this email address, chadwickmkv@live.com


----------



## JPmkV (May 12, 2013)

Just took a couple pictures in my driveway last night, and it was the first time I've ever attempted light painting. I'm pretty happy with the outcome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JPmkV (Jun 10, 2013)

Last shot of my car static.


----------

